# Elegant Music Box



## davefrommd (Mar 1, 2008)

Oak music box with working key and lock, plays Phantom of the opera, machined solid brass hinges, polished solid brass hardware, purple velvet lined.


----------



## cocobolo1 (Dec 31, 2015)

davefrommd said:


> Oak music box with working key and lock, plays Phantom of the opera, machined solid brass hinges, polished solid brass hardware, purple velvet lined.


Oh my, oh my, oh my...it must be box night tonight.

This is gorgeous, sort of reminds me of a grand piano in a way. Really lovely. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

elegant is right...
I really like the way you did your split lid...
beautiful Dave....


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Stunning...split top is truly elegant touch...thanks for sharing...


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

I love that the top is different. Great Job.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Wow wonderful


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Unique. Great craftsmanship.


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

You just don't find items like this for sale any place. The music box is indeed unique as well as beautifully crafted.

You have every right to be very proud of your work and thank you for letting us view your endeavoer.

Jerry


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

+ 1 what everyone said. Outstanding.


----------



## billyjim (Feb 11, 2012)

Shop guy said:


> + 1 what everyone said. Outstanding.


+2 Beautiful


----------



## Eastjack (Dec 29, 2008)

Great work with unique lid. Nice job


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Great lookin box!


----------



## old coasty (Aug 15, 2014)

Finest Kind


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Never seen anything like that before. Great idea, and great craftsmanship.

Herb


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

+1. Very unique!! I like it very much.

Charley


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

Very nice. Amazing amount of craftsmanship went into it. All those inset components take real care to get right and there is very little margin for error. Especially with the hinges and getting the two tops to align perfectly. Frankly, I initially thought the line between the two parts of the lid was a scratch - it is that tight!

Would love to hear any tricks or tips.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

An excellent model to be pursued. Congratulations on a job well done.


----------

